
Cicada: Dependably Fast Multi-Core In-Memory Transactions (2017) [pdf] - espeed
https://hyeontaek.com/papers/cicada-sigmod2017.pdf
======
_mikz
Source Code: [https://github.com/efficient/cicada-
engine](https://github.com/efficient/cicada-engine) Evaluation Code:
[https://github.com/efficient/cicada-exp-
sigmod2017](https://github.com/efficient/cicada-exp-sigmod2017)

------
skyde
How does this compare to Adaptive Radix Tree (ART) with optimistic lock
coupling?

Or is it more about transactions isolation than thread safe access ?

